# show me your pixs of rust/weld fixes!!



## ratrod (Dec 16, 2002)

seeing how my rabbit is a shell and up on jack stands and waiting for a date with mr. mig welder and ms. angle grinder, i sure would like to see how some of you guys (and gals) have tackled your rust problems. 
andrew


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: show me your pixs of rust/weld fixes!! (wabbitwacer)*

i would like to see some as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: show me your pixs of rust/weld fixes!! (ArpyArpad)*

Here is mine
































Cheers










_Modified by Bryan J at 12:53 PM 5-3-2003_


----------



## bk1GTI (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: show me your pixs of rust/weld fixes!! (wabbitwacer)*


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: show me your pixs of rust/weld fixes!! (bk1GTI)*

http://www.gti16v.org/rabbit/rrppics3.htm#rrppics3
http://www.gti16v.org/rabbit/rrppics4.htm#rrppics4
http://www.gti16v.org/rabbit/rrppics5.htm#rrppics5


----------



## VW-Quantum-Man (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: show me your pixs of rust/weld fixes!! (bk1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bk1GTI* »_ 









Now thats one way to get at the bottom! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice work!


----------

